# Free Knit Hat Pattern from Oge Knitwear Designs



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This lace and cable hat is a quick knit, and would make a great accessory to any little girls wardrobe, and is both practical and pretty. Knitted on the round, no sewing, and enough stitch variation to keep your interest.
Available through my Ravelry store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-and-cable-hat-3
MATERIALS REQUIRED - 8ply DK yarn .This hat was knitted in Patons Rainbow 8ply 200 gram. 
Patons Merino Extrafine DK Colour, or Araucania Puelo would also work well. 
Approx 40 gram for size A, 45 gram for size B, and 50 gram for Size C. 
Size 4mm (US 6, UK 8) short, circular needles 
One set of double pointed 4mm (US 6, UK 8) needles 
Cable needle
Sizes 6 months to 2 years, 2/6 years, 6/12 years.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't see how to get the directions on this ravelry web page. Is it a free download, or is there a price?


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Having a hard time downloading the pattern. there is no place to click for it. Bea


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

like the lace pattern


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

there is no download link


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pattern many thanks.. xoWS But...as pointed out by others, there is no download link.. please correct this.. thanks.. xo ws

FIXED NOW..thanks and thanks! xo ws


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

The link is working now. Thanks. This is the type of pattern I love to make!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry, something went wrong when I uploaded, all works fine now. You can download anytime. Happy knitting.
Regards
Vera


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Great thank you, love, love your patterns


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful design Oge, thank you for sharing! My mom will love to make your hat.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I might add, your children's line is stunning. Again thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you! Wish it was also in adult size


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

How do I get a free hat pattern? A very nice design for a young girl. Bea


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful design. I think the little girl across the street is going to get one for her birthday. Thank you!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

It's not a free hat. You have to pay the price for the pattern. Which I will at a later time. Meanwhile, the hats are inspiring. Bea


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there
Just letting you know that it is a free pattern, not too sure why you think you have to pay?? If you follow the link to Ravelry you will see that it is a free download.
Regards
Vera


beahop said:


> It's not a free hat. You have to pay the price for the pattern. Which I will at a later time. Meanwhile, the hats are inspiring. Bea


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I have the pattern now. Don't know what happened when I went to the link. Maybe i didn't push/click the right place. But I have it now. Thanks. Bea


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely looking ht,thank you xx


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you....I just hope I can make this for my granddaughters.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You have beautiful patterns. thank you.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very prettyxx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Vera, it's gorgeous. I have downloaded it. &#128158; Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Vera, it's gorgeous. ???? Oops double post. ????


----------

